# Vereinslogo dynamischer machen



## stela7 (16. September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich finde, dass unser Vereinslogo zu statisch wirkt und würde es gerne etwas dynamischer machen. Leider habe ich null Ideen und fast noch weniger Ahnung, wie ich es verwirklichen soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dabei helfen und wenn am Ende ein völlig anderes Logo herauskäme, wäre das auch recht. Ich habe hier schon Beiträge gefunden, wo der Fragesteller praktisch eins auf dem Tablett geliefert bekommen hat. Das wäre mir am liebsten, da ich z.Z. fast keine Zeit habe und nur am Abend mal ´ne Stunde am PC verbringen kann und da sind knifflige Dinge einfach nicht mehr drin.
Ich hoffe mit dieser Anfrage niemanden auf die Füße zu treten, von wegen ...auf dem Tablett.

Vielen Dank


----------



## ink (16. September 2008)

Also willst du das es jemand für dich macht?!
Dafür haben wir das Jobforum.

Musst nur sagen ob es dir was wert ist oder nicht, dann kann es verschoben werden.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2008)

Hi,
hier kannste dir mal die Logos der verschiedenen NBA Vereine mal anschauen:
http://www.nba.com/teams/
vielleicht kannst du dir da ein paar Anregungen finden.

Gruß


----------



## stela7 (16. September 2008)

Es muss nicht unbedingt jemand für mich machen, nur wenn dann für gaaaaaaanz wenig (ein eventuelles Werbelogo o.ä. auf unserer Website ist aber drin). 
Aber Ideen und wie ich das ungefähr verwirklichen kann, mache ich natürlich auch selbst.


----------



## sight011 (16. September 2008)

@ stela was heißt ganz wenig?


----------



## stela7 (16. September 2008)

na nichts


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2008)

Aber auch für nichts gehörts ins Jobforum!
Und aufm Tablett gibts auch nur wenn ich ein besonders spendablen Tag habe .
Aber du solltest cielleicht erstmal damit anfangen dir Gedanken über das Vereinslogo zu machen. Also skizziere dir deine Ideen auf. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob das schon gut aussieht sondern das man bzw. du deine Idee visualisierst um sie besser beurteilen zu können.
Dann können wir weiterreden. Und bei der Umsetzung bekommst du auch Hilfe von uns.
Nur eben das Motto dieses Forums ist "User helfen User". Und das sollte auch bei dir gelten.
Also wir, falls ich auch für die anderen reden darf helfen dir gerne bei der Entwicklung eines Logos. Aber die hauptarbeit mußt du schon selbst erledigen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## stela7 (17. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte ja auch nicht, dass ihr die Arbeit für mich macht, dabei lerne ich ja nichts. Lernen durch ausprobieren ist mein Anliegen. Und wenn ich nicht weiterkomme gibt´s ja hier auch viele Helfer.
Zum Logo habe ich mir gedacht, den stilisierten Ball eventuell richtig sichtbar zu machen und mit Kurvenlinien so aussehen zu lassen, dass er von oben herunterfliegt. 
Ich werd mal ´ne Skizze dazu einscannen und als Anhang schicken, wie ich mir das so ungefähr vorstelle, leider werde ich erst am Wochenende dazu kommen.

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch maximale Erfolge bei euren Projekten


----------



## Roman-studios (22. September 2008)

Versuch doch mal ein Ball reinzubringen nicht nur das Muster


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Den Ball und irgendetwas dynamisches ... !! Beispielsweise einen: Blitz!


----------



## Roman-studios (24. September 2008)

Überarbeite das Logo mach ein komplet neues


----------

